# Rust removal



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Waxhaw north carolina


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks good Dave.How did you get it off?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats a lot of rust. Where is it coming from a metal beam?


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

Strange place for a beam, I'm guessing HVAC condensation line isn't going in the gutter like it should. Better fix that or it'll come back pretty fast.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Rust B Gone! Good work. 

Great to see you Dave!


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I used aluminum brightner and I forget whear it was comming from, thanks for looking


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow that does look good. Aluminum brightener eh? Will remember that one :thumbsup:


----------

